# Guadalajara info needed



## foxten (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife and I are planning a 5 day trip to Guadalajara and we have 2 goals. The first is to have some fun with our 2 year old and the second is to find specific baby items for our child due in December. if you know of any "babies rus" type places, please share them. Please make suggestions for both. The only thing I could find on the Internet for our son was El Trompo Magico and the zoo.

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will enjoy those two locations, unless the "Terrible Twos" kick in. No, neither place will keep the two year old. After age three, maybe, but for no more than ten years. At 13, it can be a lot worse than the "Terrible Twos".


----------

